# The Secrets of King Tut ? T.U.T.  (Time Under Tension)



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

You probably didn’t know that the young king had a few lifting secrets. After all, how much could a 9-year-old know? He was only running the superpower of his timehe had to know something. Well good ole Tut had some secrets, even Joe Weider would be surprised at what Tutankhamen knew. All rightso King Tut [...]

*Read More...*


----------

